

Why every website should switch to HTTPS - diafygi
https://opensource.com/business/15/8/interview-daniel-roesler-utilityapi

======
r1ch
I find it a little ironic that the author argues sites should use https to
avoid someone MITMing their ads when the majority of ads out there don't
function correctly over https.

For any ad supported website, this is the one of the main blockers for
adopting https. I really wish more work was being put into fixing it.

------
brador
People keep saying this like it's magic. Don't just tell me what to do, tell
me _how_ To do it.

Assume people are busy/lazy.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://konklone.com/post/switch-to-https-now-for-
free](https://konklone.com/post/switch-to-https-now-for-free)

Third Google result for "How to switch my site to https"

